# FMA in Indiana?



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyone know of, or could point me in the right direction of FMA in Northern Indiana?  Studied a little Kali several years ago, but moved away, and have been getting the itch to hit stuff with sticks again.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 25, 2006)

You need to talk to Al McLuckie.  I believe he's in  Fort Wayne.  

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks.  Is he on here?  If not, any contact info you could PM or email me?

Thanks again.

jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 26, 2006)

Shark Academy - Hoffman's School of Martial Arts
5331 Keystone Drive
Fort Wayne, IN 46825
(219)484-9023

Indiana University Modern Arnis
P.O. Box 1782
Columbus, IN 47202
(812)375-1201
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guardian Martial Arts
6840 Little Flock Road
Spencer, IN 47460
(812)876-6603[/FONT]​


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 26, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Steve                  Scott *
                Monroe County Martial Arts
                223 S Pete Ellis Dr. #19
                Bloomington, IN 47408
                812-339-5425
trymcma@gte.net
trymcma.com[/FONT]


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, really appreciate your help.

Jeff


----------



## thor6 (Apr 12, 2006)

yes,

       most deffinitly check out Al McLucky. He is very good, and is pretty well versed in escrima. Although, these days I think he spends more time doing Systema, or Russian Martial Art, you can probably still get him to show you escrima. Serrada is his main art in Filipino arts, and he knows Pekiti quite well also.

  Also, that guy Hock Hokiem has alot of students with schools in Indiana. I myself am not into the Hokiem stuff,but I do know for sure he has some students there at teacher level. Just go to Hokiems site and ask.Just a thought.

Thor


----------



## JPR (Apr 13, 2006)

Since you are in Northern Indiana, you might try:

*The Wetoskey Academy of Martial Arts*
4127 US-6
Waterloo Indiana, 46793

They do an Inosanto blend of Kali / Silat / JKD.


If you were down south here I would give a second vote to Steve Scotts MCMA.  It is where I am privileged to train and has a couple of different flavors of FMA.

  JPR


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.wetoskey.com/
http://www.wetoskey.com/thearts.htm


----------



## lefty eskrimador (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Jeff,
I'm in Fort Wayne, Indiana, and I've been active in Serrada and Larga Mano Eskrima for 30 years.   I am currently teaching a small group, but we hope to expand soon; in the meantime you are more than welcome to drop by.  Write me at eskrimador22@yahoo.com for the particulars.

I have known Al McLuckie for over 30 years, and was in fact his first Eskrima student.  Al is nothing short of amazing...hugely talented, knowledgable,  and one of the most personable teachers I've ever met.  Al was the person who first brought me into Eskrima (we knew each other from a Karate class) and I owe him a debt I can never repay for accepting me way back in the 1970's as a private student.  I would  have none of the  knowledge  I have today if not for Al.  You can contact me at the above E-mail address for how to contact Al.

I have also known Keith Wetoskey in Waterloo, IN for several years, and you cannot go wrong looking him up.  Keith is certified in Inosanto blend Kali under Dan Inosanto, and also in Lameco Eskrima from the late Edgar Sulite.  Keith and Al are very much alike in personality...very genuine and humble, great guys just to hang out with, and absolutely lethal martial artists.   You can contact Keith at www.wetoskey.com.  BTW, Keith also offers Silat (from the late Herman Suwanda), Jun Fan Gung Fu, and Wing Chun (he's a tremendous Wing Chun man) within his curriculum.


At my school, the Midwest School of Eskrima, we teach three styles of Eskrima (Serrada, Larga Mano, and De Cuerdas, all closely related in application, with an ease in transition between styles), and also do a bit of Western Boxing and Muay Thai.  We'd be more than happy to have you stop by, always happy to meet a brother (or sister) in the arts.

Bahala Na,

Kim Satterfield (don't let the name fool you, I'm a guy)
Chief Instructor
Midwest School of Eskrima


----------

